# Instalacja XGL i Compiz-Fusion

## Zitan

Jak teraz się instaluje compiz-fusion?

dodałem do laymana desktop-effects

```
layman -l

* arcon                     [Subversion] (source: svn://svn.ospdev.net/svnro...)

* desktop-effects           [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* kde                       [Git       ] (source: git://www2.mailstation.de/...)

* kde-testing               [Git       ] (source: git://git.overlays.gentoo....)

* qting-edge                [Git       ] (source: git://github.com/gentoo-qt...)

* roslin                    [Rsync     ] (source: rsync://roslin.mlodyinteli...)

```

dodałem poniższe do /etc/portage/package.keywords

```
=x11-apps/ccsm-9999 **

=x11-apps/simple-ccsm-9999 **

=x11-libs/compiz-bcop-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-wallpaper-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-screensaver-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999 **

=x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999 **

=x11-wm/emerald-9999 **

=x11-libs/libcompizconfig-9999 **

=x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig-9999 **

=x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-9999 **

=x11-wm/compiz-fusion-9999 **

=x11-wm/compiz-9999 **

# fusion-icon-0.1 works with the compiz-fusion live ebuilds

=x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999 **

=gnome-extra/akamaru-9999 **

=gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-9999 **

=gnome-extra/avant-window-navigator-extras-9999 **

=gnome-extra/cairo-dock-9999 **

=gnome-extra/cairo-dock-plugins-9999 **

=gnome-extra/cairo-dock-themes-9999 **

=dev-python/compizconfig-python-9999 **

=x11-apps/ccsm-9999 **

=x11-apps/simple-ccsm-9999 **

=x11-libs/compiz-bcop-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-wallpaper-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-screensaver-9999 **

=x11-plugins/compiz-plugins-freewins-9999 **

=x11-themes/emerald-themes-9999 **

=x11-wm/emerald-9999 **

=x11-libs/libcompizconfig-9999 **

=x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig-9999 **

=x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf-9999 **

=x11-wm/compiz-fusion-9999 **

=x11-wm/compiz-9999 **

# fusion-icon-0.1 works with the compiz-fusion live ebuilds

=x11-apps/fusion-icon-9999 **

```

i zainstalowałem , po uruchomieniu:

```
TuX zitan # compiz-manager

Checking for Xgl: not present.

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0193 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.

Checking for non power of two support: present.

Checking for Composite extension: not present.

aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity

no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting

```

Co oznacza że nie mam zainstalowanego Xgl. Gdzie jest jakiś overlay z którego mógł bym brakujące programy?, lub w miarę aktualne HOW-TO bo jakoś marnie mi wychodzi znalezienie czegoś konkretnego na ten temat.

----------

## Belliash

niczego Ci nie brakuje...

Blad z xgl oznacza iz nie masz wlaczonej akceleracji, gdyz prawdopodobnie uzywasz zlych sterownikow do karty graficznej. Nie wiem jaka masz karte graficzna ale jesli GeForce i korzystasz ze sterownika 'nvidia', to prawdopodobnie zapomniales poprostu o 'eselect opengl set nvidia' i uzywasz mesy jako akceleratora, z ktora niestety nie ma to prawa dzialac...

----------

## Zitan

Niestety nadal nie mogę uruchmić compiz manager, miałem co prawda żle skonfigurowany kernel, ale nadal to samo  :Sad:  najprościej będzie więc jeśli podam co siedzi u mnie w systemie:

GLX

```
TuX ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float,

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_NV_present_video,

    GLX_NV_multisample_coverage

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8800 GTS/PCI/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.82

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow,

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query,

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_bindable_uniform, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test,

    GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats,

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_EXT_geometry_shader4,

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_gpu_shader4,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_integer, GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB,

    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,

    GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp,

    GL_NV_fence, GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance,

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_fragment_program_option,

    GL_NV_fragment_program2, GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage,

    GL_NV_geometry_shader4, GL_NV_gpu_program4, GL_NV_half_float,

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_coverage,

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object,

    GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart,

    GL_NV_register_combiners, GL_NV_register_combiners2,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc,

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_expand_normal,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2,

    GL_NV_texture_shader3, GL_NV_transform_feedback, GL_NV_vertex_array_range,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,

    GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NV_vertex_program2_option,

    GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow,

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x40 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x41 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x42 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

TuX ~ #

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (portage@TuX)  Pn, 26 I 2009, 17:28:57 Local time zone must be set--see zic manual page

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder63)  Tue Nov  4 14:07:17 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "freetype"

   # Load "xtt"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "xtrap"

    Load           "type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc102"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "LG L222W"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

OpenGL...

```
TuX ~ # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_rc23 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6850_@_3.00GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Feb 2009 17:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/home/gentoo/distfiles"

FEATURES="candy ccache collision-protect confcache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer moo parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon /usr/portage/local/layman/roslin /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/qting-edge"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac accessibility acl alsa arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bzip2 calendar cario cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope cups dbus directfb dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd exif fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gb gdbm gif gpm hal iconv idn ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeprefix midi mime mmx mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql ncurses newspr nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt3suppotr qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba session spell spl sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="virtuoso" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

i na sam koniec lspci -k

```
TuX ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8052 PCI-E ASF Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 21)

        Kernel driver in use: sky2

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 6121 (rev b1)

        Kernel driver in use: pata_marvell

04:00.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. Device 802c (rev 0e)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

05:01.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. Device 802c (rev 0e)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

05:06.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. Device 802c (rev 0e)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

05:07.0 PCI bridge: Integrated Device Technology, Inc. Device 802c (rev 0e)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

        Kernel modules: shpchp

07:00.0 PCI bridge: PLX Technology, Inc. Device 8112 (rev aa)

        Kernel modules: shpchp

08:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc Device 8788

        Kernel driver in use: AV200

        Kernel modules: snd-virtuoso

0a:03.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 14)

        Kernel driver in use: skge

0a:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

```

a compiz-manager wciąż uparty...

```
TuX ~ # compiz-manager

Checking for Xgl: not present.

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0193 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.

Checking for non power of two support: present.

Checking for Composite extension: not present.

aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity

no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting

```

Dzięki z góry za wszyskie sugestje.

----------

## Eeeyeore

emerge metacity

----------

